# Interessante Angebote von alten Angelsachen in der Bucht und anderswo



## Bilch (28. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube es wäre gut, wenn wir einen Thread haben um uns gegeseitig über interessante Angebote zu informieren. Das kann natürlich eine knifflige Angelegenheit sein, da man ev. einem ein gutes Geschäft ruiniert. Vorsicht ist also angesagt!

Von der nächstee Anzeige kann ich aber mMn ruhig berichten. Wenn einer eine DAM Quick 5001 sucht, kann er hier eine sehr schöne günstig bekommen.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich glaube es wäre gut, wenn wir einen Thread haben um uns gegeseitig über interessante Angebote zu informieren


hört sich erstmal gut an 



Bilch schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich eine knifflige Angelegenheit sein, da man ev. einem ein gutes Geschäft ruiniert.


und so wird es sein



Bilch schrieb:


> Von der nächstee Anzeige kann ich aber mMn ruhig berichten. Wenn einer eine DAM Quick 5001 sucht, kann er hier eine sehr schöne günstig bekommen


wenn die jetzt noch zu habe ist würde es mich stark wundern, entweder ist sie weg, jemand bietet mehr, oder er nimmt sie raus und irgend wann  steht sie dann für mehr (alles schon miterlebt und nicht nur einmal)

also die Idee ist nicht verkehrt, aber kontra produktiv. Ich persönlich schreibe einen User an(oder werde angeschrieben) wenn ich weiß was er sucht und ich das gesuchte wo gesehen habe(gerade noch gemacht)


----------



## Thomas. (29. Juni 2020)

wenn hier in einem Thread von einem User eine alte Rolle gelobt wird und dann noch von dem einen oder anderen dieses noch bestätigt wird, dann sind die Preise in der Bucht erstmal dahin und steigen bis zur Übertreibung, gleichzeitig tauchen von den Dingern die sonnst selten angeboten werden wie von Geisterhand 5-10 gleichzeitig auf
ich suche noch 2-3 Rollen, aber ich würde es hier nicht sagen welche


----------



## Bilch (29. Juni 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wenn hier in einem Thread von einem User eine alte Rolle gelobt wird und dann noch von dem einen oder anderen dieses noch bestätigt wird, dann sind die Preise in der Bucht erstmal dahin und steigen bis zur Übertreibung, gleichzeitig tauchen von den Dingern die sonnst selten angeboten werden wie von Geisterhand 5-10 gleichzeitig auf
> ich suche noch 2-3 Rollen, aber ich würde es hier nicht sagen welche


Das stimmt und bestätigt meine Ängste.
@Hecht100+ , am besten Do löschst diesen Thread.


----------



## Thomas. (29. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Das stimmt und bestätigt meine Ängste.
> @Hecht100+ , am besten Do löschst diesen Thread.




warum? man kann ja zusammen über alternativen nachdenken 

PS. solltest du noch mal so ein Angebot für eine 5001 sehen würde ich mich über eine PN von dir freuen


----------



## yukonjack (9. März 2021)

Ist denn hier ein Link zur Bucht erlaubt, (Artikelnummer )dann hätte ich was .


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. März 2021)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ist denn hier ein Link zur Bucht erlaubt, (Artikelnummer )dann hätte ich was


Nein, die sind nicht erlaubt laut der Forenordnung. Und sicherheitshalber mache ich den Thread lieber mal zu.


----------

